# oring leaks



## splur (May 11, 2011)

More of a "lesson learned" thread.

So I had 2 different canister filters leak on me from the valves/double taps. One is an eheim 2213, the other is an old fluval 303. Had a really hard time with them for a couple months every time I had to clean them.

I just figured it out today, now none of them leak! I had to lubricate the orings, seems to fix all the problems with canister filters...

Also, originally I lubricated with Vaseline which is a huge no-no. Firstly, Vaseline is petroleum based and actually degrades the oring if the oring has any rubber or latex in it. Secondly, it is water soluble to a certain extent and ends up in your tank water. It didn't even stop the leaking that well, it was like hit or miss for it. So next time you lubricate the orings, use silicone lubricant! It's magical.


----------



## xbacala (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi,
What kind of "silicone lubricant" are you using? Can you give me link or where did you buy it?

Thanks


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

I am curious too what silicone lubricant you used. I'd like to keep one in handy.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I used this http://www.sigmaaldrich.com/catalog...AND_KEY&N4=Z273554|ALDRICH&N25=0&QS=ON&F=SPEC

But I think any silicone lubricant works... you can get it from the hardware store.


----------



## xbacala (Jan 9, 2009)

that is expensive!

I used to used this but I am not 100% comfortable with it  then I buy Eheim spray for o-ring.

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/silicone-lubricant/910532


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

xbacala said:


> that is expensive!
> 
> I used to used this but I am not 100% comfortable with it  then I buy Eheim spray for o-ring.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/silicone-lubricant/910532


Yeah, I think it's the same. They're all non-toxic and not water soluble anyways.

I just used mine because it was accessible for free  otherwise I would've bought that.


----------

